# Acana vs. Orjien



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone have experience with the Acana line from Champion? Seems very similar to their Orijen line, and in fact as higher concentrations of some stuff. I really don't see the point, but it is US$10 cheaper per bag, so I am curious.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I am currently transitioning from Royal Canin GSD to Acana Grasslands grain-free . I see a difference in the coat after 2 weeks of half and half mix. Stools are a little smaller with good consistency. He is scratching a little but I think it is seasonal and he has not had any flea treatment either. Very slight eye goobers but not anything I would necessarily discontinue feeding over because he has had them before in the Spring. My only real problem is that the kibble is smaller and Ruger wants to inhale it. I am working on this because he did throw up once and I get concerned about bloat. He drools over this food like he did with Timberwolf. I was afraid to try grain-free because of the high protein. This food has 33% protein which I am more comfortable feeding. It seems like a great food and I pay $55 for a 29.7 lb. bag (similar price per pound as Royal Canin). I may be able to feed a little less food also as the calorie content is higher than the Royal Canin.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootAnyone have experience with the Acana line from Champion? Seems very similar to their Orijen line, and in fact as higher concentrations of some stuff. I really don't see the point, but it is US$10 cheaper per bag, so I am curious.


$10 cheaper per bag would be a good enough point for me if you are talking about the grain free Acana Provincial line. it looks quite good to me and i trust champion foods (for now) . it has recently become more available in the Midwest, but not in Michigan. it is a bit lower in protein, which i dont really worry about in the orijen, but at the same time i think 42% is more than is really needed on most cases (not to say harmful). once i get better access to it, i will probably switch off the orijen, as i think it would make a nice 3 kibble rotation.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Going back to Orijen Adult after I get my free bag, on my 10th bag of Acana Prairie Harvest now.
Was not really saving all that much had to feed a 1/2 cup more a day to my adult male. 
Orijen Adult is 483 kcal per 250ml cup / Prairie Harvest is 420 kcal per 250ml cup.
But being able to have both a puppy & an adult on the same food made it easier & a small savings over Orijen Puppy Large.
Pup will be 1 tomorrow, so in 2 months I will be going back to Orijen Adult for both, with 2 dogs I think that the Orijen Adult will
be the same in price or maybe a little savings over the Acana Prairie Harvest.
Think the Acana Provincial line is the best all life stage food that money can buy.
Both have done as well on it as the Orijen Adult & Orijen Puppy Large.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

for me it is about having more options from a manufacturer i trust, so that is a good thing, even if it is no cheaper than the orijen i will still use it.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm feeding Orijen 6 Fresh Fish - from looking at the Acana grain free Pacifica line, it looks like it has 55% fish vs the 70% fish in Orijen. It must be Champion's attempt at a less expensive line and by reducing the meat content, they can get the price down a bit. It does look like a very good food but Orijen's probably better if you can stomach the price tag!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep, it sure looks like Orijen is better, now that I've scrutinized the ingredients, GA, etc. For example, while Acana includes a glucosamine and chondroitin amounts that are high enough to not need third-party supplementation, Orijen includes lactobacillus acidopholus, whereas Acana does not. Omega fatty acids values also appear to be less, presumably because the protein content is less. And, as Deejays_Owner pointed out, there's 15% more calories in Orijen than Acana, although I'm not sure that's significant enough to NOT switch to Acana, however, Orijen looks to include a wide range of extras.

Acana does seem to be better than most other foods, but Orijen is obviously still tops. But, Acana is a good price point, as Derek pointed out. I'll try and shop it a bit more locally here. I was curious because I stumbled upon it at a brand new local feed store that carries virtually all the good foods from CA Natural to TOTW to Orijen, Pinnacle, Solid Gold and more.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

I actually switched Hummer from the Orijen LBP to the Acana Prairie Harvest, mainly due to cost and lower protein levels since he was still a growing pup and started to have some pano (not sure if this was because of the food though but thought I'd give it a try). Overall I thought he did better on the Orijen though. His stools on the Acana are a tad on the softer side, and I seem to be getting bigger piles! I am somewhat conflicted right now actually... I am moving up north to an area where I'm not sure I'll be able to get the Acana. Because I haven't had stellar results with it, I am considering switching back to the Orijen, or possibly trying Pinnacle or TOTW.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Last fall I switched Meisha to origen after she had bloat and had digestive problems afterwards. She has done very well. She has gained back the weight she lost and has no problems now, she eats 2 cups a day divided in 2 meals. My daughter switched her 3 yr old about the same time he eats 3 cups, again divided. I did not put Ty on it as he was less than 1 and I was worried. When he hit 12 months I switched to Acana Pacifica. He eats 4 cups daily, sometimes an extra 1/4-1/2 cup if he seems extra hungry or seems thinner. He is also doing great on it. 

In a perfect world I would rotate between the varieties and flavors, but for now will not feed the Origen with its higher protein to Ty, but ultimately I hope all can have any with out upset. I do get positive comments on shiny coats, and i am happy with the size and consistency of the stools. No one itches, has ear problems or anything else.

I do recommend it if you can get it and afford it, but you really don't feed that much to maintain good health and weight.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Humm3rJI actually switched Hummer from the Orijen LBP to the Acana Prairie Harvest, mainly due to cost and lower protein levels since he was still a growing pup and started to have some pano (not sure if this was because of the food though but thought I'd give it a try). Overall I thought he did better on the Orijen though. His stools on the Acana are a tad on the softer side, and I seem to be getting bigger piles! I am somewhat conflicted right now actually... I am moving up north to an area where I'm not sure I'll be able to get the Acana. Because I haven't had stellar results with it, I am considering switching back to the Orijen, or possibly trying Pinnacle or TOTW.


Don't know about TOTW, but I can tell you that Pinnacle was awesome for me when I was trying to find a food that would result in better absorption (less stools) and firmer stools. Everything from Blue Large Breed Puppy to Avoderm to Nutro to Innova gave my dog soft stools and much of them. Pinnacle Chicken and Oats took care of all that in one feeding with a 100% switch (no transition). From what I understand, it's been the "go to" food for many dogs. Doesn't hurt that it's only $45 for 30 lbs, to boot!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: trudy... for now will not feed the Origen with its higher protein to Ty...


FWIW, I'm on my 3rd bag of Orijen Puppy Large, and I've not seen any issues with high protein. In fact, I believe wild dogs actually eat foods that have an even higher concentration of protein so I don't think 42% protein in a kibble is very high at all, especially since that 42% also includes proteins from sources other than just meat.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I have noticed this, though. If I feed more than one cup per meal, periodically stools start out firm then soften up a bit.

So, I now feed 1 cup per meal, three times a day. And, that's all she gets for food, aside from a raw cow bone every 3 weeks, or so. Sure doesn't seem like much food for a 70lb., 26" tall, 10 month old female, who gets at least 2-3 hours of high-level activity daily. But, it sure looks that that measly 3 cups results in a perfect structure. Not overwight, not underweight, although I like to be able to feel rib bones in my GSDs.

Anyone else find that they only need to feed that little of Orijen, relative to my dog's size/weight/age/activity ratio?


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I feed my 4yo, 69lb gsd 3.5 cups of Orijen 6 Fresh Fish each day... she usually only gets about 1 hour of exercise per day - more on weekends. She's thin but not skinny, which is what I want.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MayzieGSDI feed my 4yo, 69lb gsd 3.5 cups of Orijen 6 Fresh Fish each day... she usually only gets about 1 hour of exercise per day - more on weekends. She's thin but not skinny, which is what I want.


See, this is interesting. Sounds like you and I like our dogs to be kept in a similar condition, yet your dog is a full adult that gets less exercise whereas mine is a pup, and even you feed more. I find it quite surprising that mine is doing so well on only three cups a day. 

FWIW, I previously polled members for how much they feed of Orijen and the general consensus was 4 cups a day for adults. So, my PUP is getting 25% less than even an adult, when usually an adult gets significantly LESS than a pup. 

Of course, there's also the theory of manufacturers typically recommending MORE than necessary so we consume more, or possibly to reduce the incidences of lawsuits.

But, then again, it could very well be that my dog just does so darned well on the Orijen, in that her system assimilates the nutrients in the Orijen exceptionally well. If that is really the case, I guess I shouldn't complain, because that means Orijen is really costing me the same as other comparable foods. For example, if she eats 25% less than, say, Pinnacle, and Pinnacle is $45 vs. Orijen's whopping $60 price, then I am effectively reducing my cost of Orijen by 25%, making Orijen the same price as Pinnacle.

While it may sound to some people like that's overanalyzing, so be it, because it's sounding more and more like I should probably just stay on Orijen, rather than try to save $10 or $15 by trying Acana, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I like the idea of rotating (with lower protein than Orijen) and that is why I am trying Acana. The only other food that I have had decent results with is California Natural. 
If you have great results with Orijen and don't want to rotate, I see no reason to switch.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Was feeding my 4 year old male 3 cups a day (Orijen Adult) for over a year & a half he is 25" @ 76 lbs.
He dropped down to 72 lbs on 3 cups a day (Prairie Harvest) in a months time, at 3 1/2 cups back to 76 lbs.
A GSD pup at 14 months can be switched over to Orijen Adult without any problems.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Stay on the Orijen. It is worth it.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerWas feeding my 4 year old male 3 cups a day (Orijen Adult) for over a year & a half he is 25" @ 76 lbs.
> He dropped down to 72 lbs on 3 cups a day (Prairie Harvest) in a months time, at 3 1/2 cups back to 76 lbs.


Thanks for the info.


> Quote:A GSD pup at 14 months can be switched over to Orijen Adult without any problems.


I'm pretty sure a pup can be switched at ANY time to Adult, as the differences between Adult and Large Breed Puppy food in Orijen's line is so minimal, it isn't funny. I actually tried her on Adult first when I was testing for compatibility with her system. The only reason I even went with the LBP formula was because the store started carrying it right when I switched to Orjien. Calcium and Phosphorus levels are virtually the same in both formulas only a .2% difference or so (if I remember correctly), and well within the supposed "safe" limits. The biggest difference is the that the LBP had more glucosamine, and that's not saying much. Price was the same, too. In fact, I think you can go either way. Feed pups Adult, and even feed Adults the LBP.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

The Orijen Puppy Large is $5 more a large bag than the Orijen Adult here.
It was a pain for me to have both the Orijen Adult & Orijen Puppy Large in the house at the same time.
The Acana Prairie Harvest has a lower Calcium count than the Orijen Puppy Large was a plus also.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerThe Orijen Puppy Large is $5 more a large bag than the Orijen Adult here.
> It was a pain for me to have both the Orijen Adult & Orijen Puppy Large in the house at the same time.
> The Acana Prairie Harvest has a lower Calcium count than the Orijen Puppy Large was a plus also.


so it would seem, but when i contacted them, i found out they list the calcium/phosphorous levels as minimums. the maximum calc in the prarie harvest 1.8%, i believe. still not much higher than the orijen LBP and i think the same as orijen adult.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

So it only comes down to in the end the 42% vs 33% protein.
With the Acana you have to feed more, so any real saving per bag cost goes out the window.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm kinda thinking the same thing, especially since only 3 cups of Orijen is doing the job for me.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I feed my 15 month old Orijen twice a day 1 3/4 cups each feeding. She gets a lot of exercise and her weight is good, her stools are always firm and no more itchy skin problems. She likes that food so much I can use it for training as well, but she has always been a good eater, takes her a minute to finish her meal.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

one thing ive researched many times and never found a consensus: what % protein are raw fed/wild canines actually getting in their diet? (excluding the water in raw meat) 

it was discussed here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1058063&page=2#Post1058063

near the end of that thread, it was proposed that while 18% of what the dog in the example consumed was protein, after considering that the much of what was consumed was made up of water, 60% of what the nutrients eaten were made up off protein.

i hear so many worries about the protein percentage in orijen (and other grain free kibbles), but it seems a wild canine/raw fed dog must certainly consume a higher percentage of protein than 42%

any more thoughts on this?????????


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse is 18 months old and has been on Orijen for the last 12 months, was on Adult till 10 months then switched to 6 Fish, no problems at all, stools are solid and goes only 2 times a day. He is 26.5" tall and weighed in last week at 82 lbs is very healthy, and perfect weight according to the vet you can't see the ribs but you can feel them and tucked in at the waist, he is fed 4 cups of 6 fish in two meals.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: roxy84near the end of that thread, it was proposed that while 18% of what the dog in the example consumed was protein, after considering that the much of what was consumed was made up of water, 60% of what the nutrients eaten were made up off protein.
> 
> i hear so many worries about the protein percentage in orijen (and other grain free kibbles), but it seems a wild canine/raw fed dog must certainly consume a higher percentage of protein than 42%
> 
> any more thoughts on this?????????


I don't really have anything more to add than: I completely agree and this is, in my opinion, the correct way to calculate the percentage of protein consumed.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Champion is I think over-all the best kibble manufacturer today because none of their grain free varieties is questionable. Acana does have some "with grain" varieties but I have not tried those. Over-all, it seems that you can't go wrong with any grain free from Champion. 
You do seem to get more protein in Orijen than Acana and that's the difference in price. For those who like to supplement or complement kibble diets with raw meat and raw eggs, I think the lower protein Acana is fine. If you feed 100% kibble then the extra money for Orijen is worth it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the Acana to come into one of our local stores so that I can try it for Rafi. Hopefully they have a lower fat variety that doesn't have poultry.


----------

